# Sinkhole swallows Ga. Sonic fast food restaurant



## mark handler (Aug 24, 2010)

Sinkhole swallows Ga. Sonic fast food restaurant

http://www.necn.com/08/22/10/Sinkhole-nearly-swallows-Georgia-restaur/landing.html?blockID=295351&feedID=4207

(NECN/WSB: Cleveland, Georgia) - Heavy rains are blamed for a sinkhole that nearly swallowed part of a Sonic fast food restaurant -- and damage to a car wash.

Officials say thankfully, no one was injured in the washout.

The result of three inches or rain that came down within an hour's time Saturday


----------



## packsaddle (Aug 24, 2010)

Instead of blaming three inches of rain, why don't they blame the people actually responsible for the event?

The geotechnical engineers, for example.


----------



## jim baird (Aug 24, 2010)

The area is in a mountain valley with lots of steep topography all around.  Bet there was a considerable amount of fill there.


----------



## texasbo (Aug 24, 2010)

You're goddam right there is a considerable amount of fill there:

http://www.sonicdrivein.com/pdfs/menu/SonicNutritionGuide.pdf

Foot-long, quarter-pound Coney, and upgrade with extra cheese, please. Finish off with a creampie shake.


----------

